# South African Hunting Trophies



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Gerhard, new cool picture from you:tongue:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Gerhard. I have been threatening to join SABA now for a very long time. Will join them this year. How do I affiliate our club to SABA. Some of our members attend your broadhead shoots.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Hi Gerhard. I have been threatening to join SABA now for a very long time. Will join them this year. How do I affiliate our club to SABA. Some of our members attend your broadhead shoots.


Contact JC Botha, he is the chairman and will provide you with all the detail you need.

Hope to see you at a Broad Head shoot soon.

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> Contact JC Botha, he is the chairman and will provide you with all the detail you need.


Thanks I will do that. We see him quite often at our league 3-D shoots. I hear he had a big heart operation.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Now that sounds great! How does it work? Do we have to get the trophies up there in Pta?


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Check out the June issue of SA Bowhunter for more info.

Gerhard


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

caracal said:


> Hey Gerhard, new cool picture from you:tongue:


Thanks,

Called in a couple of Jackal for an American couple last night, he got one and was very happy, she sat in the front of the pick up as it was pretty ,,,, cold last night.

Pity I will not be able to call for you this year will have to make a plan for next year.:wink:

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Gerhard said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Called in a couple of Jackal for an American couple last night, he got one and was very happy, she sat in the front of the pick up as it was pretty ,,,, cold last night.
> 
> ...


Oh Gerhard, o gits! Ek is jammer. Baie dankie vir u moeite. Ek sal jou baie mis.

Sorry as a honorary South Afrikaan I can not write more in you language:embara:
I hope we find a way for a meeting next year.

Now a question to SABA.
Is it possible to be a member of SABA as a non resident and send my trophys to the headquarter after my hunt ?


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Frank,

I will speak to the chairman and I will come back to you.

Enjoy the weekend.

Gerhard


----------



## kellyg (Jan 31, 2005)

I would be interested as a non-resident as well.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

*Non residents*

Okay guys,

I have spoken to the Chairman and he has no objections if you are a non resident, fill in the application form, pay the yearly fee, come and shoot at least 2 competitions a year...

No just joking.:wink:

If you are interested and want an application form please contact me and I will email you a form. On the application form is all the detail you need as well as the banking details.

All I can say then is welkom

Gerhard


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Application Form,

Sorry guys I am running around guiding a couple of clients, as soon as I have a chance I will send you the application form for SABA.

Enjoy the day.


Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I have sent you a couple trophy pics so long buddy. Keep us updated.


----------



## KarenDalton (Jan 27, 2013)

www.ganeandmarshall.com
I've used him a number of times and his service is excellent. So much so that I called him from the other side of the earth with a problem and he helped me deal with it within 2 hours.
Having a good representative with personal experiences and contacts like that when planning a hunt and are in another country is a life saver.


----------

